# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Thắc mắc về động cơ Step Vexta UPH268-A 5 dây

## Nguyen Thien Minh Nguyen

Mình có mô tơ step hiệu vexta model  UPH268-a , 2 pha , có 5 dây đầu ra . Ai biết cách đáu dây thì chỉ dùm , Xin đa tạ

----------


## GORLAK

2phase làm sao là 5 đây đc bác, 1 là 4 dây, 2 là 6 dây hoặc 8 dây.

----------


## thuhanoi

Thì nó đứt mất 1 dây  :Big Grin:  6 còn 5  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Có thể là motor đời cũ, 2 pha unipolar 5 dây

----------


## GORLAK

nếu vậy thì dễ, dùng đồng hồ đo tìm ra 2 cập dây của 2 phase sẽ là 4 dây, bỏ dây chung đi là xong.

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, phải mổ motor ra cắt dây số 5 giữa 2 pha đi. Dây đó mà còn nối giữa 2 pha thì ko chạy theo kiểm bipolar được.

Mà thôi, đơn giản nhất là qua tui, tui cho con motor khác, còn con motor đó tặng bà ve chai

----------


## cnclaivung

còn 1 bộ đã test chạy vù vù, bác chủ thích thì tặng nè

----------


## thehiena2

chuyển mục hỏi đáp, đăng bài không đúng vị trí nhé.

----------

